# Clunking noise 04 gto



## Cameron McCracken (Mar 31, 2017)

I recently installed a one peice driveshaft and now at high rpms i hear a very loud clunking noise coming from the rear of the car and you can feel a something hitting the bottom of the car in between the rear seats


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You didn't trim the rear seat belt bolts. They will rub on a 1 piece driveshaft.

You can either grind them down from the bottom of the car, or pull the rear seat and add a few washers to the 2 bolts. I did the latter and was super simple/quick. My 1-piece doesn't rub or clunk at all.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's a pic of where the rear seat belt bolts would hit the drive shaft. They are ground down in this pic... It'ts easier to just add washers from the inside but either way your clunk will go away.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Same principle but we used shorter bolts.


----------

